
The Hacker's Manifesto turns 30 today [1986] - p4bl0
http://phrack.org/issues/7/3.html#article
======
dawnbreez
I remember reading this in high school. I remember thinking I was hot shit for
knowing how a proxy works.

If only I'd done more than simply sneak past the firewalls.

